# Very sad conditions for chickens



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys ,
Need your input on a couple of chickens kept at a local feed store.
They have a small dog igloo for shelter , no straw or hay , just concrete.
I havent seen food in there that is edible at any given time and I have gone there all different days , times ...
Their water is , well , horrid puke green slime...

We questioned the guy behind the register about them and he kinda was shocked that we would question their care ! He said they have been living like that for some time and what could possibly be wrong with that ?

He told my hubby that the owner will be in tomorrow and to call and ask for 
Chip. We did , he wasnt in...so my hubby went down the next day with a crate in tow. He asked if they were going to spend the winter like that and he said , Oh , well we plan to put a tarp over them and behind them , like he was doing so much for them already....
Bb offered to buy them and he refused. He told the owner they better be taken care of better and left.
If we find them still in the same conditions , we would like to call the ASPCA on them. But what is minimal care for a chicken ? I would just like to know what is required for them before I start a holy war on this guy.. I would even take the chickens if I could get to them , but I can't without breaking in the fence.

These poor animals had about 3-4 broken eggs , not fresh either , inside the igloo . Its not like they were going to go in there again and walk through that..

This guy is being such a jerk....we offered him more money for them and he just refused...I mean , he could have made quite a bit of money for them and he said no....stubborn jack***.

Sorry for the rant....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh BTW , the chickens are kept in a four by four fence behind the propane tanks and next to the poles to hang flowers on....
Nothing for them to hide behind , roost on , or even back up to...

Im just so sick about this !!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Sadly, if they are providing any food, water, and shelter (no matter how minimal it is), an animal protection agency likely cannot help.

Now that you've brought attention to yourself, hopefully the feed store owner doesn't respond...negatively towards you. People can do that, if they think you are trying to tell them they are wrong about something. So please be careful! But if you can, take some photos of the situation. The mucky water, the shelter, and the entire pen. Photos provide a stronger case than what you may say, and you can share them. Make it obvious that the pictures were taken at that location, with a time stamp.

Unless that feed store is your ONLY option in town, taking your business elsewhere would be a good idea. Convincing others to do the same might help too. Make it known that you won't support a business that can't provide reasonable care for animals they own, rather than the bare minimums (though from the way it sounds, they are providing less than the bare minimum).

And don't expect things to change. I tried to raise a stink about an animal's hooves horrid hooves once at a local 'zoo'. Here, these are my pictures as an example. But did anything change? Nope. I was completely ignored.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's right ... as horrible as it is ... as long as they have "water", food and shelter ...


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

It is my understanding that animals have to have CLEAN water and food available and some kind of shelter. You can call the ASPCA and see if they will go help. It never hurts to try.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call the ASPCA. As far as I knew, they had to have clean water and food.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I have found a few people that go there and I informed them of the chickens...they have no problem going to the feedlot a town over instead of going there. I know they can respond negatively to us too.

My husband goes there to check on the chickens now , but thats it.
I can go there anymore or I'll get into trouble .

I just thought maybe the care for livestock would be a little different then the minimal care for a cat or dog. I thought maybe they would have to supply at least straw for bedding and warmth.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No, livestock usually is worse off than your average pet. I know, so wrong, especially since they give us their milk, meat, eggs, etc ...


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I have called animal welfare myself and did get results,so it's worth a try. I have 18 chickens who free range for 7 months of the year,they get put in a coop at night and then when it gets to cold they move into their own generous pen inside the barn. It really makes me sick they way people and factory farms treat chickens! I don't understand why it's legal, well yes I do because most politicians are corrupt and in the end the almighty dollar always wins,but I would try and help them even if its just fresh water,food and some hay. And when all else fails a late night black-ops mission could be attempted!onder:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would contact ASPCA and jsut see if there is anything that can be done. Those poor chickens. Chickens require more than just feed water and shelter.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no idea what the law says in your aea, but if you watch Animal Cops Houston, animals in that condition--action is taken. So I would call the ASPCA. I would not shop at the store for another reason. If they think such poor conditions is fine, then they probably don't care about the food they sell. How does the customer know the food being sold is safe for the animals? I wouldn't want to take any chances.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , I doubt the staff are knowledgable about anything to do with animals......we had bought chicken scratch from them and some straw because I ran out and it was during the gas shortage we had from the sandy storm and we didnt want to drive to far so we stopped there.
We had to drive out back to get the straw and there was a kid tossing the bales of straw and hay out into a huge puddle !!!
The kid was oblivious to what he was doing , and probably figured barn animals are just stupid beings anyways..
Both my hubby and the guy who was waiting for the hay for his rabbits both walked away and went back inside and got a refund.
We had to wait on line one person ahead of us to get our money back.
The kid came in and asked where are the people who wanted hay and straw ? The guy that was going to buy the hay let him have it !!
We just agreed to what he had said and got our money and left.
There is a different group of people there now , not that it makes a difference though. They dont care for animals , period.
Why do people own these types of stores when they dont give a darn about animals in the first place ?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

You should leave feedback on Yelp and Google. Keep it simple. Or you will come off as some PITA nut and no one will listen. Hope those chickens get some straw this winter.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I am so thankful for my feed store. It is about 15 miles out of the way but it is run by a great friend of mine. She actually got me started with goats and she has all kinds of animals. She is the best!!!! Gotta remember to tell her how much I appreciate her reading all these posts.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

jbreithaupt said:


> I am so thankful for my feed store. It is about 15 miles out of the way but it is run by a great friend of mine. She actually got me started with goats and she has all kinds of animals. She is the best!!!! Gotta remember to tell her how much I appreciate her reading all these posts.


Besides all you guys here , these are the people Im so thankful to have on this earth 

Knowledgable people who are friends , love and have animals and run a feed store, it doesnt get any better IMO 

Make sure you thank her this holiday


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I would definitely call the ASPCA. I believe a farm, in NJ, got their chickens takes away from the ASPCA. Just try...It won't hurt. 
If they don't do anything, just give a family friend the money to go get the chickens....they don't know it is you(wink, wink)

Hope that helps~


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , it think a black ops mission shows are awesome !
I going to havemy hub call the ASPCA and see what happens.
I had talked to someone who knows someone who is a agent for them ,I'm hoping she told him, I need to look for her number again
But I guess two calls to them wouldn't hurt.

I'll keep you guys informed.
Thanks for all the replies , I really appreciate it


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

As sad as it may be, unfortunately in most areas, so long as livestock has access to water, given some feed, and has shelter that's all the law can ensure. Nowhere does it say it has to be clean, I mean I've made a stink about horses about 1/2 mile away that have no access to water at all, because they have "plenty of snow to eat".


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I need to look into the condiitons now . I havent been back there in a while so I would love to know if they improved their living environment or is it in the same sad state. Maybe I'll catch the guy on a good day and he'll let me take the chickens out of that hell hole !!
Its just a darn shame !!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a really good standing with our feed store, but when they started keeping full grown chickens to sell on a concrete slap in a 8X8 run with no shelter I got mad. There were too many chickens in the pen and they were ripping out eachothers feathers and it was a horriffic mess. I got a bunch of people that are friends of mine to call the feed store and complain and also contacted a local rescue group to go in and ask to rescue the animals. Needless to say the feed store was so embarassed by all the attention that they gave the chickens to the rescue.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice idea , thanks !


----------

